# پایگاه‌های داده > SQL Server > مدیریت دیتابیس (Database Administration) >  attach کردن پایگاه داده

## hadikhani

سلام من می خوام پایگاه داده ای که قبلا با sql server ساختم رو در درایو D یا هر درایور دیگری غیر از C قرار بدم و بعد به sql server  اتچ کنم  اما هر کاری می کنم ارور میده ولی وقتی در مسیر پیشفرض خود sql server کپی می کنم اتچ میشه.

----------


## SabaSabouhi

> سلام من می خوام پایگاه داده ای که قبلا با sql server ساختم رو در درایو D یا هر درایور دیگری غیر از C قرار بدم و بعد به sql server  اتچ کنم  اما هر کاری می کنم ارور میده ولی وقتی در مسیر پیشفرض خود sql server کپی می کنم اتچ میشه.


سلام
هر جایی که کپی کنی باید کار کنه. غیر از مسیرهای حفاظت شده ویندوزهای 7 به بالا که اتفاقاً همگی تو درایو C قرار دارن.
پس احتمال خیلی زیاد فرمانی که برای Attach استفاده می‌کنی اشکال داره.
متن Error رو اگه کپی می‌کردی اینجا شاید کمک می‌کرد که مشکل رو شناسایی کنیم.
انتظار نداری که متن اون خطا رو حدس بزنیم؟   :لبخند: 

صبا صبوحی

----------

